# Hello!



## Cronosin (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi all!

I came across this little repository of vast knowledge while looking for audio cueing software for the Mac. I currently volunteer running sound and lights for a community theatre group, mostly controlling, but also design.

I am definitely recommending you to my colleagues at our stage!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! I'm always preaching to gospel of Community Theater volunteering around here. Community theater is both a great way to start a career and a great way to just "play theater" as a hobby. 

Enjoy, there's lot's to read.


----------



## Van (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! I second Gaff, I'm a huge advocate of community theatres. Glad you found us. Feel free to chime in and answer/ask uestion to your hearts delight


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!! I started my career in Community Theatre.

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth. Now I can't comment on community theatre. Never done it. Yet.


----------



## avkid (Mar 9, 2007)

Cronosin said:


> I came across this little repository of vast knowledge while looking for audio cueing software for the Mac.


There is one good answer right now, Q Lab
http://figure53.com/


----------

